
Ask HN: What kind of meetings do you have during a week? - gls2ro
I would like to see how many meetings do you normally have in a week and what are the name of them.<p>Sometimes I have the feeling there are too many and sometimes I have the feeling that I am missing something while reading some article about a development framework a company is using to collaborate and build.
======
Findeton
I normally have three meetings over the week. One short team meeting to spread
the work, a stand-up to present what we're doing this week to the rest of the
company,and a stand-down on Friday to present what we've done. Total amount:
30+15+60 = less than 2h.

------
gls2ro
Here are my experiences so far:

1\. When I was working full time as a developer:

Weekly:

\- Daily meetings every day for 15 minutes

\- Sprint Planning for 2-4 hours

\- Sprint Retro for 1-2 hours

\- Sprint Review for 2-3 hours

\- from 1 to 3 meetings with PO or PM - some grooming some about other stuff -
in total 1-2 hours

\- 1-on-1 for about 15 to 30 minutes

Other intervals:

\- Once per month a Heart-beat with other teams

\- Once per two months (maybe three) a company wide meeting of 1 hour (which
usually took about 3 hours including going to the big hall and discussions
afterwards)

2\. When I was working as Product Manager or Product Owner I could say that
most of my time was spent in meetings.

\- meetings with other Product Mangers or Domain Managers

\- meetings with customers

\- meetings with the team (Planning, Review) or on-demand

\- meetings with top management about different strategic initiatives

\- 1-on-1 with my manager

------
sumanthvepa
Usually about 2-5. But I am a small business owner, so I have relatively full
control of my time.

